# Bersa/Firestorm FS22?



## zappadragon (Mar 4, 2007)

I have been trying to get one for a few years now and had no luck. They never have them in my local shops and then to order one on the guns sites + shipping + transefer fee it gets abit pricey. I still love the gun and really want one but I want to here from you guys that own then. Please let me know what you think, Mostly great things from what I have read, and if any one has one for sale let me know.

Thanks


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

It would be a Firestorm No Bersas. The problem is in the distirbuation.Only certrain ones and they have area,. Some dealers refuse to buy from Dist in his area . 
Best to buy and find a tranfer that is reasonable. Hey you save on sales tax.
This was told to me by Eagle and they are looking to find a way to correct.


----------

